
California man had coronavirus before he boarded Grand Princess, cruise ship - dsr12
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-07/spread-of-coronavirus-on-grand-princess-ship-raises-public-health-alarms
======
mdorazio
This is why I think the concerns over mass spread of Coronavirus everywhere
over the next few months are well-founded. People who don't even know they're
sick can spread the disease to dozens of others and all it takes is population
density, proximity, and lax hygiene standards.

------
pasttense01
"Passengers are not being isolated in their rooms and have been allowed to
gather in the ship’s bars and casino, she said."

Thus maximizing the number of coronavirus cases...

------
forkexec
There are at least four possibilities of varying likelihood:

1\. The cruise-line is trying to deflect doubt about their sanitation
practices by throwing a dead guy under the ship.

2\. The guy had something before he boarded but didn't realize it was
COVID-19.

3\. The guy knew he had COVID-19 and boarded anyhow.

4\. The guy picked it up on the ship around the time that he boarded, plus or
minus a few days.

